
Millennials are piling into Tesla following the announcement of its $35k Model 3 - turtlegrids
https://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-stock-price-millennials-adding-after-model-3-announcement-2019-3
======
brad0
I can’t be the only one who feels this is some kind of bull shit sponsored
article right?

\- write a pseudo news article about Tesla doing a change to their business
strategy

\- say how “millennials” are being bold and brave by buying Tesla stock even
though other people are selling

\- providing a convenient way for you too to buy Tesla shares using a cool app
called Robin Hood

It stinks of manipulation.

Afaik robin hoods business model is to sell the trade data from its users to
day traders who can manipulate the stock price by releasing articles like
this.

~~~
benj111
"Afaik robin hoods business model is to sell the trade data from its users to
day traders who can manipulate the stock"

They sell access to their book to market makers, if that's what you mean.

They benefit from the extra liquidity, and Robin Hood customers benefit from
better than market rates.

Plus trades are publicly available data. And it isn't clear how having that
data would be beneficial to manipulating the stock price.

Edit: Here's a decent write up of how it works [https://medium.com/automation-
generation/commission-free-tra...](https://medium.com/automation-
generation/commission-free-trading-is-it-helping-or-hurting-you-dc5fdc22ca6a)

------
ratling
I really want them to come out with a pickup. Electric vehicles are massive
torque monsters, make a vehicle that outclasses every POS in an F150 rolling
coal and you will see them sell.

You can do this now in a Tesla but it doesn’t look like you can do it in a
Tesla. And looks matter.

~~~
x2f10
How many people purchase trucks for the simple fact that it's "rolling coal"?
I wonder if Tesla trucks would have a not-man-enough stigma (e.g. the stigma
Prius' have).

~~~
ratling
Having grown up with it, truck culture is just... cancer.

I love the idea of subverting it by making a straight up better product in
every way except price (and you can market around the price issue, "What
you're too poor to afford a real truck? phh").

------
DeonPenny
I want one so bad. I don't really want a car, but I'd take one of these. Plus
the more you here like how cheap power is makes it feel like a good deal.

